# Just zippered my HR10-250



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

I just wanted to thank you guys for making that instant cake cd so easy. I successfully baked my cake then installed my new drive in my tivo. After a while of downloading data it eventually got to live tv. I was then hit two messages. One stating there was a dvr problem and I can't record till it gets fixed and the second was to make a call. I remembered reading that I needed to delete and erase everything on the tivo, so I did that. Now it says the cleaning ad deleting will take an hour. 

Am I on the right track or should I have not gotten the message about a dvr problem?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

No you shouldn't have, and you shouldn't have done a clear and delete. Read the Zipper instructions again thoroughly.


----------



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, I'm going to go back and zipper my drive again. I have been reading through some info and all I need for starting from scratch is the instant cake cd right? Your script with hacks is included in the zipper right?

Thanks


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Instantcake and zipper are to seperate programs.


----------



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, so Instant cake is my tivo image and zipper is another program I run. Sorry for not understanding. So I'm rebaking my HD and I'm going to burn the tool cd. How come when I used instant cake they told me I have to erase and delete once i install the drive in my tivo?


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

for instantcake you need to do a clear and delete, but the only thing you are using off the instantcake disk is the tivo image. put the image on your tools disk and do the zipper instructions..


----------



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

So no I have my boot disk burned and tools cd burned in data for with nero6 with all the files stated in the instructions. When I run the boot cd Alot of info runs down the screen and it says my cddrive is on hdb and my harddrive is on hdc. So I get to the point where it says PTVupgrade/# I put in my tools cd and I type in mount/dev/hdb/cdrom then it says
sh:mount/dev/hdb/cdrom : no such file or directory am I missing something?


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

there are some spaces in that command..


----------



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

Are you freakin serious?  wow, I didn't think I needed to do that. I'll try it with the spaces.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

I far as I know it needs to be just like the instructions....


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

WhyMe said:


> I far as I know it needs to be just like the instructions....


Why does he need the instructions - he's got you.


----------



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

So it said that I have sucessfully zippered my new drive. After I install it I eventually get to the live tv, but it says that there is a hardware problem and I can't record till I fix it.

I checked the system info and everything looks good, but under service # it says not availible. It also says that it successfully made a call.

If I successfully zippered the drive what could be causing this hardware problem?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

footmasta said:


> So it said that I have sucessfully zippered my new drive. After I install it I eventually get to the live tv, but it says that there is a hardware problem and I can't record till I fix it.
> 
> I checked the system info and everything looks good, but under service # it says not availible. It also says that it successfully made a call.
> 
> If I successfully zippered the drive what could be causing this hardware problem?


did you run tweak.sh?


----------



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

JWThiers said:


> did you run tweak.sh?


If your referring to the step in the directions that says to telenet to the tivo to run the tweak.sh no. I was looking into that on the internet because I have no experience with doing that.

So does running that tweak.sh get rid of that hardware problem? I take it running the tweak.sh runs all the hacks too right?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

footmasta said:


> If your referring to the step in the directions that says to telenet to the tivo to run the tweak.sh no. I was looking into that on the internet because I have no experience with doing that.
> 
> So does running that tweak.sh get rid of that hardware problem? I take it running the tweak.sh runs all the hacks too right?


Not sure if it gets rid of the hardware problem (it might), but it does install all of the hacks.


----------



## joshhuggins (Jan 10, 2006)

I think you and I are getting the same messages. 81 & 51? I did run the tweaks and they install and work great, but I still can not get it to make the inital call to enable the DVR service. If I reload just the image will the re-enable the modem so I can run down to work and use their phone line to make the inital call, and then can I just run the zipper hack? Or will I have to re-image the HD and run the whole process again and the inital call will keep my DVR service active by keeping that info on the Direct TV card?


----------



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

So is this dvr problem I'm having from installing the zipper wrong?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

error 81 requires you to speak to DTV It's an access card issue. Try calling 1800 directv and doing extension 722.
Error 51 is the "hardware error" and 51killer.tcl takes care of that


----------



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

cool, I thought I screwed up some were. So I have never messed with command prompt, but I'm going to give it a try. When I go to the command prompt app it says
C:\ documents and settings\owner>

On that line I put "telnet -t vt100 tivoipaddress" or "-t vt100 tivoipaddress" ?
Then I run the 51killer and tweak.

I bought the netgear fa120 so I'm all ready to go. Just out of curiousity, can I plug the tivo's patch cord into my NIC card to avoid router problems?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you need a crossover cable and some other network tweaks a router is easier


----------

